# Slayer bis 2005!!!(Erfahrungen, Fragen, Tips)



## mjellen (1. November 2005)

Hallo an alle,

hätte da mal ne Frage, 

Wo liegen die gefühlten Unterschiede zwischen Fox Float R/W und 
Fox Float Rp3  W? 

Sollte an das Slayer mit dem Rp3 Dämpfer fahren oder reicht der billigere?

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Marzocchi EXR Pro Coil??

Gruss Markus


----------



## @ndy (1. November 2005)

mjellen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> hätte da mal ne Frage,
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus

Also ich habe das Slayer 04 mit dem Foat RW und ich bin damit sehr zufrieden,   meine Frau hat den neue Float am Kona und der ist natuerlich auch gut ist halt etwas verbesser von den Moeglichkeiten wie man den einstellen kann.......

Von daher ist es "egal" ob Du den neue oder "alten" Float im Slayer Rahmen hast sind beide gut und eh so gebaut das die nur in den Slayer Frame passen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (1. November 2005)

Hallo,



> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Marzocchi EXR Pro Coil??



Hm, eine recht preiswerte Gabel; meiner Erfahrung nach (kurze Probefahrt) spricht sie eine Klasse weniger gut an als meine alte MX Pro. * ABER: * Du willst das doch nicht in ein Slayer reinschrauben, oder?  

Um ausgewogen zu sein, braucht's eine feine Gabel mit 120 bis 130mm Federweg, á la Fox Vanilla oder Marzocchi All Mountain oder MZ Z1. Die All Mountain 2 ist zur Zeit im Ausverkauf ab 299 - also bitte keine Kompromisse...

Frohes Schaffen,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## mjellen (2. November 2005)

Ne in der engeren Auswahl sind aber folgende Modelle:
Revelation 
Phaon
Bionicon

Will auf alle Fälle was höhenverstellbares!

Aber der Entschluss muss noch reifen, insofern bin ich für Ratschläge und Erfahrungsberichte wie diese Gabel mit dem Slayer Rahmen harmonieren sehr dankbar    !!

Gruss Markus


----------



## s.d (2. November 2005)

Was für einen Dämpfer mit Lockout könnt Ihr mir für einen 01er Slayer Rahmen empfehlen


----------



## mjellen (2. November 2005)

Hallo @ndy, 

jetzt mal e ganz blöde Frage hat denn dein Dämpfer nen Lockout oder nicht, irgendwie werd ich aus den Angaben auf den netzseiten  nicht so ganz schlau.

Und du hast also mit dem alten Dämpfer keine Probleme mit wippen oder so?

Vielen Dank schon mal 


Gruss Markus


----------



## @ndy (2. November 2005)

mjellen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ndy,
> 
> jetzt mal e ganz blöde Frage hat denn dein Dämpfer nen Lockout oder nicht, irgendwie werd ich aus den Angaben auf den netzseiten  nicht so ganz schlau.
> 
> ...



Hallo Makrus

Der Fox hat einen Lock Out (beide) das wippen ist mit offenen Lock Out io dank pro paddel, dann kann man den noch halb klemmen und ganz klemmen. Das brauche ich aber kaum..... Bei dem neuen Fox (05) ist das natuerlich noch etwas verbessert, sagt meine Frau   

Ich bin mit dem 04 am Slayer 04 sehr zufrieden  

Also musst Du einfach schauen wo man den noch einen Rahmen Kid bekommt 04 oder 05.....

BTW 05 darf man mit 130mm Forke fahren, laut RM am 04 nur 125mm..... wenn man es genau nimmt, Garanti uns so weiter.......

Keep the rubber side down


----------



## All-Mountain (3. November 2005)

@ndy schrieb:
			
		

> BTW 05 darf man mit 130mm Forke fahren, laut RM am 04 nur 125mm..... wenn man es genau nimmt, Garanti uns so weiter.......


Da gibt's für das 04er Slayer eine "Ausnahmegenehmigung". Bei 130 mmm Federweg am 04er Slayer erlischt die Garantie nicht. 
Das hatte noch Phil hier irgendwo mal geposted.


----------



## @ndy (3. November 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt's für das 04er Slayer eine "Ausnahmegenehmigung". Bei 130 mmm Federweg am 04er Slayer erlischt die Garantie nicht.
> Das hatte noch Phil hier irgendwo mal geposted.



schlecht nur das der Phil net mehr bei RM ist...... der war echt ein PRIMA Kerl hat mir auch immer viel geholfen


----------



## mjellen (6. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,


bin auf der Suche nach einem Slayer Rahmen Rh 19 2005 Farbe Shore green, also Slayer 30 Rahmen.

Weiss jemand wo man den kriegen könnte??

Gruss Markus


----------



## Smithy (6. November 2005)

Hi,

könnte sein, dass Frank Kimmerle noch einen hat oder besorgen kann. Ruf einfach mal an oder schreib ihm. Ist ein netter Kerl und u.a. was Rocky angeht sehr kompetent.

Infos findest Du unter www.radsportkimmerle.de

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (6. November 2005)

mjellen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Slayer Rahmen Rh 19 2005 Farbe Shore green, also Slayer 30 Rahmen.
> ...


Suchst Du einen neuen Rahmen?
Wenn ja dürfte es schwierig werden, da es das Slayer 30 2005 nur als Komplettbike gab. Als Frameset gab es das Slayer 70 nur in blau und schwarz.


----------



## s.d (6. November 2005)

Hallo hat zufällig jemand ein 01er Slayer mit einem Fox Vanilla R wie fährt sich der Dämpfer und wie sind die Gleitlager im 01er


----------



## mjellen (7. November 2005)

Naja, grundsätzlich bin ich auf der Suche nach nem Slayer, eigentlich lieber nur einen Rahmen, da mir die komplett Bikes nicht so ganz zusagen.

Problem aber ist dass es den Rahmen eben meist nur noch in Blau gibt, das gefällt mir aber gar nicht, das grün empfinde ich als sehr schön und deshalb bin ich nun  auf der Suche. Wenn der Preis stimmt kann man das Slayer 30 aber ja auch als komplett Rad nehmen und die Teile verkaufen.

Naja mal schauen vielleicht finde ich ja den Rahmen einzeln..

Gruss Markus


----------



## mjellen (8. November 2005)

@ Smithy 

vielen Dank für den Tip radsport kimmerle, Frank konnte mir zwar auch nicht weiterhelfen, aber kaum hatte ich die email an ihn geschickt kam auch schon prompt die Antwort, da war ich echt total begeistert.

Scheint echt sehr gut organisiert zu sein.


Werd halt mal weiter suchen und die Händler nerven


Gruss Markus


----------



## mjellen (10. November 2005)

Nun nochmals ne blöde Frage, was hat sich von 2004 zu 2005 am Slayerrahmen geändert??


Gruss Markus


----------

